# Asus NX 1001 [Solved]

## Core_2_Duo

Hello.

I have a problem with ethernet controler.

My integrated network adapter was broken, and I bought a new - Asus NX 1001

lspci output:

C2D ~ # lspci | grep Ethernet

```

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

0c:02.0 Ethernet controller: Sundance Technology Inc / IC Plus Corp IC Plus IP100A Integrated 10/100 Ethernet MAC + PHY (rev 31)

```

First - broken integrated card. Second - Asus NX 1001

But I have not found in the kernel Sundance driver.

I found another driver - driver for IC Plus

```

Device Drivers

   Network device support

      PHY device support and infrastructure

         Driver for ICPlus PHYs

```

I turned it on, but nothing changes: in ifconfig output only loLast edited by Core_2_Duo on Wed Sep 14, 2011 5:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Core_2_Duo,

The  Driver for ICPlus PHYs is only for a part of a card. You may or may not need it.

I can't determine what drive your 

```
0c:02.0 Ethernet controller: Sundance Technology Inc / IC Plus Corp IC Plus IP100A Integrated 10/100 Ethernet MAC + PHY (rev 31) 
```

needs from the lspci text output.  Please post the output of lspci -n for the line starting 0c:02.0.  That will provide the raw Vendor and Device IDs.

----------

## Core_2_Duo

C2D ~ # lspci -n | grep 0c:02.0

```
0c:02.0 0200: 13f0:0200 (rev 31)
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Core_2_Duo,

You need some of this

You may also need the PHY driver you pointed out earlier but that would be unusual on a 100Mbit Ethernet card.

----------

## Core_2_Duo

I turn on it in my kernel almost immediately as I found the information about my card's driver, but it still does not work. Sorry for the late reply.

----------

## Jaglover

Check dmesg if driver for your card gets loaded.

Check /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules to make sure your card is eth0.

----------

## Core_2_Duo

It's eht1:

```

# PCI device 0x13f0:0x0200 (sundance)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:26:18:ec:0c:83", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"

```

C2D ~ # dmesg | grep -i eth

```

[    1.719331] eth0: IC Plus Corporation IP100A FAST Ethernet Adapter at 000000000001ec00, 00:26:18:ec:0c:83, IRQ 16.

[    1.719934] eth0: MII PHY found at address 0, status 0x7849 advertising 01e1.

[    2.030858] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    2.031160] r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth1: RTL8168d/8111d at 0xffffc9000065a000, 20:cf:30:7e:df:21, XID 083000c0 IRQ 46

[    4.549630] udev[1347]: renamed network interface eth1 to eth1-eth0

[    4.554669] udev[1356]: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1

[    4.605718] udev[1347]: renamed network interface eth1-eth0 to eth0

[   12.252284] r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

[   12.252556] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[  148.329864] r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link up

[  148.329869] r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link up

[  158.548450] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[  330.913439] r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link up

[  341.118022] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[  487.512404] r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link up

[  497.818696] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[  659.384887] r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link up

[  669.797594] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[  855.733593] r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link up

[  866.085498] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[  916.317474] r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link up

[  926.470038] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## Jaglover

If your integrated NIC is busted, why don't you disable it in the BIOS?

Then removing or editing udev 70-persistent-net.rules will set up your new card as eth0 and life will be simple.

----------

## Core_2_Duo

There strange situation with integrated card ) It sometimes works, sometimes doesn't work. Now it works ) Can I bring up eth0 and eth1 at the same time?

----------

## Jaglover

Yes, but generally you cannot use them on same subnet.

----------

## Core_2_Duo

Ok, thank you very much.

----------

